# devalued bulgarian lev



## ciarmurray (24 Mar 2010)

hi,

does anyone know if the pre-99 lev is still a valid currency and can be exchanged for euro?


----------



## munch (7 Jan 2011)

I don't think so. But if you have a few of those, I suggest you call the Bulgarian national bank (BNB). They have a website in English as well ... If someone is accepting them, it would be them ... 

Good luck


----------

